# Stoke-on-trent - Male neutered cat up for rehome - pure white



## bampoisongirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have decided to rehome Catface. He's a 2yr old neutered male, used to other cats and dogs, been an indoor cat so doesn't have his jabs, he is microchipped and I think he would do fine as an outdoor cat too. If anyone is interested or knows of anyone who might be please get in touch. Will ask for a rehoming fee also to prevent freebie hunters, good home is top priority. If anyone is interested please email me [email protected] as I rarely come on here


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Firstly I wouldn't display your email address in the correct format on a forum, there are programms which scan the Internet for targets. 

Can I ask why you are rehoming your cat ?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Tbh I wasn't really thinking about that. Yes, I split up with my boyfriend in april and he left his dog with me, so I am currently struggling on my own with 3 cats and 2 dogs, and decided to try find one a new home where he would get the attention he deserves.

thanks


----------

